# software updated



## boatered (3 mo ago)

I have received all recent updates but they do not seem to have been activated. For example recents updates called for 1. green traffic light notification. 2. Radio station logos. 3. all doors unlock and trunk opens by holding down drivers door unlock button. None seem to be working on my series three even though updates were received.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@boatered, I can only address the first one. Even after the car has the green light notification capability, there is an option that must be selected in the autopilot menu to activate it. It becomes specific to each driver profile whether or not the green light notifications occur. I would guess that your third item may also have a new menu item to activate.


----------

